# Looking for a good gestor in Barcelona



## Carloz (Aug 5, 2010)

This is to help me with going autonomo. Of course, I'm not asking for much, just an excellent gestor who charges low prices.


----------



## Gia (Sep 25, 2012)

Any updates here? It seems that unfortunately advoco is not taking anymore clients and not offering any advice  and they were recommended around here.

Thanks in advance


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Gia said:


> Any updates here? It seems that unfortunately advoco is not taking anymore clients and not offering any advice  and they were recommended around here.
> 
> Thanks in advance


just ask around locally - gestores are on every corner - they all charge pretty much the same & if you don't get on with one, you can just move along the street to the next one - you can just use them for one thing - you don't have to retain them or anything


----------



## Gia (Sep 25, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> just ask around locally - gestores are on every corner - they all charge pretty much the same & if you don't get on with one, you can just move along the street to the next one - you can just use them for one thing - you don't have to retain them or anything


Thanks  will do that in the end. The idea was to get one based on recommendation, that would be accountant as well and with good prices, to use also for keeping things in order, tax declarations for autonomo etc...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Gia said:


> Thanks  will do that in the end. The idea was to get one based on recommendation, that would be accountant as well and with good prices, to use also for keeping things in order, tax declarations for autonomo etc...


yes, mine does all that for me - but nowhere near Barcelona

I just asked the owner of my favourite bar who they used


----------



## jshshr (Nov 2, 2012)

Gestores can be useful for very simple and direct "tramites." but they are generally useless wiht
respect to giving you advice or discussing other alternatives.
I have a lot of first and second hand experience. You can get BETTER and FREE information by going directly to the offices of the government agencies. May need to wait sometimes a little but it is worth it.
The offcies of Seguridad Social and of Agencia Tributaria can give you all the information you ned for what you are requesting, and you can get it done in a day.


----------



## NicolasCannes (Aug 26, 2017)

Hi There, I am Albania, I live in barcelona since 4 years I have a NIE and a work permit, and I own my property as Non-Resident for last 3 years, but I have no security social, I have been offered few jobs but they can't give it to me as I have not pay security social since I arrived at the exception working for the National police as translator 6 months - today I am stock because I can't open an autonomo, is there any Gestoria can help me please?...any tips will be welcome....Gracias


----------

